# Fishing Tip # 1056 Tip for spinning tackle.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fishing Tip # 1056


Removing Line Twist and Reducing Spool Diameter For Better Casting.




Put a couple of ball bearing swivels or a long Bead Chain swivel on your line then tie it onto something solid. Set the drag at about 5#, walk a couple of hundred yards pulling line off the spool with the bail closed. Increase the drag a bunch then "Strum" the line a dozen or so times while you have a lot of tension on it. Next, crank the line on as you walk back to where you started. 

This will pack your line tightly and, likely, reduce the spool diameter some and, at the same time remove some line twist. "Strumming" the line while you have a couple of hundred yards out will remove or at least more evenly distribute any line twist.

​


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Reading back through old tips and ran across this one. I have used this method and it works very well. But I have another method that I believe works better and is easier.

While you're out fishing, take bait or lure off your spinning reel. As you move the boat along slowly with the outboard, hold the rod over the side of the boat and flip the bail on your reel, letting the line off the spool. Let all the line off your spool and let the line trail behind the boat as you idle along for about 4-5 minutes. As the line is trailing along, the line twist will be removed. Now just use your fingers to create a little tension on the line and reel it back on the spool. ** Just be sure to pay attention to the line as it trails along and keep it away from the prop. ** This last step is critical, if your line gets wrapped around your prop it can damage the seals on the lower unit not to mention the mess of digging it all out. So stay away from the prop.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Gitzit said:


> While you're out fishing, take bait or lure off your spinning reel....


ROGER. I find that clipping a weight to a snap swivel at the end of the line works great with this trolling speed method. :thumbsup:


----------

